# Getting back to riding after a long break!



## Emmac82 (28 May 2013)

Hi,

Firstly I'd just like to say what a great forum this is and I'm already enjoying reading lots of threads  

I don't have anything specific I want answering right now but was wondering what people's experiences of getting back to riding are after a long break?! 

I use to ride lots when I was young and stopped when I was about 14-15 and after 15 yrs of only riding now and again (maybe once-twice a year if that) I'm getting back to it for good. I've found a local school I'm happy with and have been having lessons once a fornight since the beginning of the year, I'm hoping to increase this to once a week (maybe more!) soon. In the long run I'd love to maybe part loan a horse but have a lot to do before that. My riding needs much improvement for one, I remember most the theory (and my instructor is great at explaning the stuff I don't) however getting it right in practice is another thing :-s Then there's all the other stuff....learning the stable management side of things again, finding the time/money and the right horse & person to loan from ect. 

I guess I'm just looking for people who are/have been in a similar situation and what the outcome is/was??? I also don't have any 'horsey' friends so it'll be nice to hear from like minded people.....my friends are great at listening to me go on about riding but don't quite share my enthusiasm!! 

Speaking of enthusiasm, this message has gone on a bit....opps, sorry. 

Look forward to any replies. 

Thanks
Emma


----------



## oldie48 (28 May 2013)

Hi I rode a little bit as a child, always loved it and dreamed of owning a pony! Did a bit of trekking on plods and then at  nearly 50 bought my own horse because my daughter got into riding and i got fed up of walking. (I'd had lessons at a good RS for a couple of years and had a brief loan) Now 65, still riding but no longer jumping as it b......rs my back and I've become a bit wimpy! Got a 25 year old TB who I've had for 14 years, he gets hacked and WB/TB dressage who I bought for my 60th to teach me more advanced dressage. He's a bit tricky although safe to hack out and great to handle. He is teaching me so much! I'm currently looking for next horse. I have had highs and lows, fallen off and hurt myself a few times, bought a couple of other horses that didn't work out etc but going back to riding was one of the best things I've done in my life and I hope to carry on as long as I can get on a horse! Go for it, it will give you so much but keep you poor!


----------



## oldie48 (28 May 2013)

Should also say (got a bit carried away) I did some BHS training on horse and stable management, which I found really helpful and have friends who are very knowledgeable and whom I can call on if needed. Always had lessons with good trainers and watched daughter being trained too. I think you can learn so much by watching other people ride and it's free! There is so much to learn and I'm still learning, so these forums can be very helpful. Have fun!


----------



## Emmac82 (30 May 2013)

That brilliant.....I hope I'm still riding at 65  

Thanks for all the advice, its nice to hear from someone who's been in a similar situation. 

Yeah I don't doubt it'll keep me poor but I love it soo much its worth it!


----------



## Antw23uk (1 June 2013)

I got back into riding a year ago after a twenty year break. I answered an advert for a helper at a small 'rescue' yard riding unhinged horses to make good for rehoming! It wasn't quiet like that but I got back into it really easily and that combined with good old faithful Google and HHO it all came flooding back.

I quickly started sharing one of the 'rescues' but sadly lost him in October last year to cancer and I left that yard. Got a loan horse the week before Xmas which was an eye opener but on a DIY livery yard with a friend who I met at the first yard and we are now and will always be great friends  The loan ended after a nightmare few months with a nightmare horse 

Met and fell in love with a 'freebie' horse which I found out about through this forum just over a month ago but he sadly failed the vetting so I walked away and as fate/ luck would have it I actually met and brought a horse a week later 

I'm not the best rider and in the year I've been back into riding I've ridden my new horse (owned a month) more than I ever rode the others due to one reason or another but he is a diamond and I just adore him and even as a 7 yr old ex racer he knows I'm rubbish and looks after me . I appreciate I am incredibly lucky as he only came up for sale as his previous owner had a serious riding accident (on another horse) so all horses he owned had to go so got my boy for a bargain basement price  I also found the perfect yard at the same time although it meant leaving my friend on the previous yard but in a way I almost felt the time was right to step out on my own if that makes sense? 

My advice would be to go for it. Don't wait around too much for riding school lessons. You would be better off finding a good share horse on a reliable DIY Livery yard for support as you will learn/ remember so much more than any weekly lesson in a riding school will ever teach you!

Good Luck


----------



## IAmCrazyForHorses (2 June 2013)

Hi I started riding when was thirteen rode for about a year and a half and I helped at a riding school. I started not liking it there so I just stopped, and didn't ride for about four painfully long months. I started riding again at a new place where I am currently helping and riding. I wasn't quite as good when I got back in the saddle, and my cantering pretty much started from the beginning. It has got much better though!


----------



## RainbowDash (3 June 2013)

Hi, 

I learnt to ride 26 years ago at the local riding school.  Rode for a year, stopped and went back at 14/15 to the same school - there I was given the crazies to ride. I did two weeks work experience (I learnt loads from that - stable management/handling different horses/tacking up etc and was offered a YTS job - which I didnt take as I planned on going to college).

I went to college, stopped riding as it was either that or driving lessons.  

Anyway, fast foward 18 years, husband, house, car, dogs, kids, 2.5st lighter and started up lessons again - at the same RS I originally learnt at.  A part loan (ended as the horses other loaner took him on full-time). And ...

.... After 30 years of wanting my own pony I brought one - and keep him on full livery at ... The same RS's livery yard :-D.  I've had him for 17 months now, the minis have both ridden him on lead, can groom/lead him etc.

OP - theres nothing like practical experience.  Ask your riding school if you can help out for a day or   arrive early for your lesson to groom and tack up, muck out etc.


----------



## Antw23uk (3 June 2013)

IAmCrazyForHorses said:



			Hi I started riding when was thirteen rode for about a year and a half and I helped at a riding school. I started not liking it there so I just stopped, and didn't ride for about four painfully long months. I started riding again at a new place where I am currently helping and riding. I wasn't quite as good when I got back in the saddle, and my cantering pretty much started from the beginning. It has got much better though! 

Click to expand...

I didnt think 13 to 15 was a long break!!!


----------



## starsailor (4 June 2013)

Hi
 I was a once weekly rs rider for years then gave up due to circumstances. Later in life I met a lovely farmer and I used to think longingly of horses in our fields. Long story short - first pony at 50. Planned hacking only but pn sunday past just won Registered dressage at Novice level. I have also just done my BHS horse owner's cert 4 and now have 3 horses.  Find a good instructor and do the horse owner courses. You will increase your knowledge and meet horsey people that way. Good luck and enjoy x


----------



## margiegran (4 June 2013)

Hi.
I started riding again 2yrs ago after a 43yr break!!!, then last year I bought a horse, a mare aged 11 TB/ID when I bought her I didnt have a clue I just followed my heart- she had a lot of fear in her eyes-. im not the best rider but me and my horse are the best of friends and I love her dearly. the best thing Iv
done:


----------



## JennBags (4 June 2013)

It's a slippery slippery slope Emma  

Similarly to you, I stopped riding at about 16, then took it up again around 25, just going for a hack every couple of weeks or so, that went up to once/twice a week, then I shared a few horses, went on riding holidays and ended up buying my own.  I'm on my third horse now (I had 2 for about 3 years which was hard work) but don't regret a minute of it


----------



## Emmac82 (5 June 2013)

Thanks for all the messages, really enjoyed reading them  

Nice to see other people in the same situation and making a real go of it. 

I'm totally loving getting back to riding and regarding the practical experience I agree......so I'm going down to a riding school for the disabled on Sat to see about volunteering


----------

